# Lesner Wednesday Night



## fisherman (Feb 20, 2002)

Looking to hit the outgoing at Lesner Wed just before dark. Who in?

Ric
289-5136


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Ric, Rick C and I were looking at Thurs. to do the same. Drift the inside until the high water slack for Flatties or fish the grass beds for Pups, bounce around the pilings during slack and then try some cannonball action near the channel after the outgoing starts running to look for some striped ones. Looking at tomorrows weather it's a little iffy with a 50% chance of afternoon storms (yeah I know it's only the weatherman  ) so that and a later high tide was the reason. Who knows, maybe both. Can't wait to spash the new ride.


----------



## RiverOtter (Jun 30, 2005)

Pretty good chance that I'll be there Wed or Thurs evenings...possibly both. Then depending on weather I'll probably be drifting on Sat. in the canoe somewhere in the inlet.


----------



## fisherman (Feb 20, 2002)

Thursday is "date" night and I ain't missing that! I'll fish in the rain. Still looking for those fish that you, Rick, and I left out there last spring.


----------



## Rick C. (Dec 2, 2002)

Jay removed one of them last Friday am. wading.


----------



## fisherman (Feb 20, 2002)

They must be thick, then. I'll save ya a couple!

R
289-5136


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Hey wait a minute, you saying just because I caught one that they're thick ?? Wuddup wit dat yo ??!! 

They are still there, fished it a week before and had one of those every/every other cast days after I quit trying to fish the top light line and went deep and bounced bottom.

Tonight is my 'date night' because both boys are off doing there own thing which leaves me home alone with their Momma  . Glad to see you doing the same tomorrow, with all the fishing you do I wasn't sure you spent any time with that poor woman.


----------



## fisherman (Feb 20, 2002)

Hah HA! Touche! When someone complains that they can't go fishing I tell them about you FHBs. You know me - my wife is better off when I'm on the water.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

fisherman said:


> Hah HA! Touche! When someone complains that they can't go fishing I tell them about you FHBs. You know me - my wife is better off when I'm on the water.



can someone tell me where I can buy the drugs you spike your wives' wine with?


----------



## fisherman (Feb 20, 2002)

Jay and Rick: I guess they're not that thick, I couldn't catch one last night. Current was cranking. A huge storm drove us off the water with 30 knot winds. Did see a guy on the inside of the Boatramp side with a 36 inch striper. Go get 'em. 

R
Al: I am so annoying and incompetent my wife gets sick of me quick and tells me to go fishing. Give it a try. 

R


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Thanks for the report. I was wondering how close those storms got to the inlet last night, glad to see you wound up safe. We got the same at home in Hickory and it looks like we may be in store for the same tonight, we'll see. Those guys on the inside do pretty well when the fish are there, that's how I know it's a good bet the bite is on by watching the 'uncles'


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

Ric, be glad your wife is Russian, Phillipino women are much harder to convince. Meaner too!


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

ruthless said:


> Ric, be glad your wife is Russian, Phillipino women are much harder to convince. Meaner too!



Ain't that the truth..Corey,,,them Flips are mean!!!

BTW...how's the lil one?


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

Very good, she is only as half as mean as her Mom!


----------



## Fish N Fool (Jan 5, 2003)

was trying to catch some of ya but did not get kitchen pass till late wed night saw few guys leaving as i got there. so i took the yak out after the storms and hit a few under sized flounder up past bubbas something was tearing up the surface right at the last 15 min or so of low tide . threw everything but the yak and nadda. but had fun its only the 2nd trip in the new yak


----------

